# remington 11-87



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

do any of you guys shoot an 11-87?..does it come in a 3 1/2" chamber or just a 3 inch..im looking for a decent automatic and wanting to check with anyone who had one to let me know how theirs treats them :beer:


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

I've never owned or shot one, but they were fairly popular at the Trap range back when I spent all my time there. I never heard of any kind of maintenance or repair issues.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

I bought my 11-87 Premiere about 12 years ago and absolutely love it. It only shoots 3 inch but I've shot trap, turkey, dove, pheasant, grouse, duck, and geese with it. I'm pretty sure a guy I work with bought one that came in 3 1/2" for turkey hunting. I'd recommend this gun to anyone.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

*chester_mallard_molester*
I love your choice for a user id, it is a classic !!! Sorry I have not noticed it before.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have an 11-87 Super Mag - shoots 3.5 inch shells. Not real sure I need those big shells, but a slug barrel added last deer season made it nice.

Slider_01


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Happened to get a deal on a left hand 11-87 a couple years ago. Used it one season and traded it because, after shooting right handed 870's for hunting & work for 30+ years, I found I couldn't get accustomed to the left handed safety. I decided that as a LEO, it would be unsafe to have to think about which way to run the safety when I grab my squad shotgun on a hot call.

It also was the only semi-auto shotgun I ever owned, and I never really got comfortable wirth that type of action and the left hand ejection. I'm just a pump action kind of guy.

Functionally, it was a great shotgun. Never had a failure to feed or eject.
I thoroughly tested it by mixing everything from dove loads to 3" magnums.

Of course, it did have to be thoroughly clean and kept that way to insure flawless function...


----------

